# Bitework on Agility



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

There are some who say that a working dog that becomes confident in the bite while on raised and not-so-sturdy "platforms" will develop an even more pronounced bite when they get back on the ground. 

Have any of you found that to be true?


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

You talkin' about table training or Mad Max stuff? :mrgreen: 



Andy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think a dog that bites with confidence on strange/unstable surfaces, MAY bite even harder on the ground. But with some dogs, that unstable surface actually brings out an edge to them, so they bite/fight harder on the surface then they do on the ground, where it's more "ho hum".


----------

